
Learn Datalog Today Ported to DataScript and Clojure (JVM) - tosh
https://gist.github.com/fasiha/2ab2c1cb203c26a2b63532831f1b6021
======
markc
Thanks! This came at the perfect time. I just started working through
learndatalogtoday.org plus doing my own DataScript practice in Clojure. I just
ran all your examples without a hitch.

After working through learndatalogtoday I'm going to try translating "A
Beginner's Guide to SQL"
([http://www.sohamkamani.com/blog/2016/07/07/a-beginners-
guide...](http://www.sohamkamani.com/blog/2016/07/07/a-beginners-guide-to-
sql/)) into DataScript. I don't think I'll totally "get" Datalog/DataScript
until I get through that. If anyone has done something similar I'd love to see
it. I'm not finding many good introductory tutorials for DataScript.

